# Quần lót bảo vệ trinh tiết tại Hàn Quốc



## bablack (29 Tháng mười 2012)

Mục đích của mẫu quần lót trinh tiết là nhằm giảm nạn hiếp dâm đang ngày càng tăng tại nước này.
Mới đây, một hãng sản xuất đồ nội y tại Hàn Quốc đã gửi đơn đến Cục sở 
hữu trí tuệ để xin cấp bằng sáng chế cho một sản phẩm mới nhất của công 
ty. Cụ thể, đây chính là mẫu sản phẩm quần lót "trinh tiết" của phụ nữ.
Trên tờ Korea Times, đại diện của doanh nghiệp này cho biết, việc ra đời
 chiếc quần lót trinh tiết nhằm mục đích giảm thiểu nạn hiếp dâm đang 
ngày càng gia tăng tại đất nước này.






Cấu tạo của chiếc quần lót trinh tiết​Về cơ bản, thiết kế của mẫu 
quần lót này không quá khác lạ so với những mẫu quần lót thông thường. 
Tuy nhiên, điểm đặc biệt chính là nó có phần thiết kế đai lưng làm hoàn 
toàn bằng kim loại, phần đai này được kiểm soát bằng một chiếc khóa nhỏ.

Và tất nhiên chỉ ai có chìa khóa mới có thể mở chiếc quần này. Tất cả 
các phần còn lại của chiếc quần này vẫn được làm bằng các loại vải thông
 thường như những chiếc quần lót khác.
Theo tờ Korea Times, việc ra đời mẫu quần trinh tiết xuất phát từ thực 
trạng xã hội tại đây với số liệu thông kê về nạn hiếp dâm đáng báo động.
 Trong năm 2011, có khoảng 1.092 vụ phụ nữ bị hiếp dâm trên các chuyến 
xe điện ngầm.






Quần lót trinh tiết thời trung cổ​Đây tuy không phải là một ý tưởng
 mới bởi từ thời trung cổ người ta đã có ý tưởng cho những chiếc quần 
trinh tiết dành cho cả nam và nữ. Tuy nhiên, vào thời điểm đó, chiếc 
quần này chưa được công nhận một cách chính thức.
Chính vì thế, đại diện doanh nghiệp này cũng hi vọng sản phẩm này sẽ 
được cấp bằng sáng chế để có thể mở rộng ra không chỉ tại Hàn Quốc mà ở 
còn nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới.


----------

